# Miracle kittens?



## luvdux (Apr 27, 2010)

My Momma Kitty got outside Feb. 1. We thought for sure she was pregnant because there were 4 tom cat lurking around and she had been outside for a few hours. However, her due date came and went with no signs of pregnancy. A week or two ago I noticed her belly getting bigger and since our two male cats are neutered I thought they all just needed wormed from being outside. I looked closer and noticed her nipples getting big and sure enough today I felt the babies move. I don't know how she got pregnant but she is. She hasn't been outside since Feb. and our other cats are fixed. I know chickens are able to hold sperm and produce fertile eggs for up to 4 weeks after being with a rooster, can cats do this too?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CatForum ... and I wouldn't think a cat could do that. 8O Gestation is right around 63dys, maybe +/- a day or so, but generally that's it. I would be inclined to think either she got out again ... or one of your neuters isn't, but if they weren't I think that would have been obvious. Could one of the toms have gotten _inside_ the home?


----------



## luvdux (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure none of the males outside have gotten in. We've had problems before with the cats getting out and since then have covered and sealed all possible escape routes. It's possible, but not probable, that either an outside male got in then back out or Momma Kitty has gotten out then back in. I know my male, Thursday is fixed. Onyx should be also, I took him in myself.


----------

